# RStudio does not work



## bedo (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello to everyone, I have installed NomaBSD. I installed RStuido but could not run it. When I try to run it, it gives the following error;



> bedo@NomadBSD$ rstudio
> QEGLPlatformContext: Failed to create context: 3009
> 
> (<unknown>:75366): Gtk-WARNING **: 10:38:22.384: Tema aygıtı module_path "murrine" içinde bulunamadı,
> ...


What can I do about it. I would love to use FreeBSD as my desktop system.
Best regards..


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2021)

bedo said:


> I have installed NomaBSD.


GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## bedo (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks..


----------



## fraxamo (Feb 24, 2021)

bedo said:


> I have installed NomaBSD


There is a NomadBSD forum here.


----------



## bedo (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks, i sent a message to nomadbsd forum. https://forum.nomadbsd.org/t/rstudio-does-not-work/580


----------



## bedo (Feb 24, 2021)

I solved the problem. The reason why X GLX module could not be loaded. The problem was solved after reinstalling the xorg-server package and restarting the x service. Thanks..


----------

